# perché ieri aveva/ha già speso molto.



## Illumina7us

Ciao a tutti,

Secondo il mio libro di testo, il tempo giusto da usare nella seguente frase è il trapassato prossimo:

_Non ha comprato niente perché ieri aveva già speso molto._

Tuttavia, il mio istinto mi dice che conviene piuttosto usare il passato prossimo: _Non ha comprato niente perché ieri ha già speso molto. _

È sbagliato usare 'ha' invece di 'aveva'? L'uso del trapassato con 'ieri' mi suona molto strano, perché 'ieri' denota un evento molto recente, sebbene anteriore al primo evento ('ha comprato').

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me vanno bene sia il trapassato che il passato prossimo.


----------



## bearded

Ciao Illumina e benvenuto nel forum!

Mi spiace di non essere d'accordo con Pietruzzo. Siccome l'azione è anteriore a quella del passato prossimo, secondo me in buon italiano solo il trapassato è corretto. Il libro ha ragione.
Un altro esempio: _ieri non ho guardato quel film in TV perché l'avevo già visto _(non ''perché l'ho già visto'').

L'anteriorità si esprime correttamente col passato prossimo se il verbo della frase principale è al presente:
_Non guardo quel programma perché l'ho già visto. / Non compra niente perché ieri ha già speso molto._

Se parliamo invece di italiano ''substandard'' o molto colloquiale, è chiaro che lì parecchie regole non vengono osservate.


----------



## elroy

Mi pare che dipenda dal tempo a cui si riferisce la prima parte della frase, il che non ci viene precisato:

_Non ha comprato niente* oggi *perché ieri *ha* già speso molto. _(qui non direi “aveva”)

_Non ha comprato niente *ieri* perché (ieri) *aveva* già speso molto._ (qui non direi “ha”)

Che ne pensate?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> _Non ha comprato niente* oggi *perché ieri *ha* già speso molto. _(qui non direi “aveva”)


Mi dispiace, ma io qui direi proprio ''aveva''.
Confronta: non compra niente oggi perché ieri ha già speso molto / non ha comprato niente oggi perché ieri aveva già speso molto.
Il nostro comodissimo trapassato è proprio a disposizione per indicare l'anteriorità rispetto al passato (prossimo o remoto che sia).
Non è proprio corretto usare lo stesso tempo per oggi e per ieri.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _Non ha comprato niente* oggi *perché ieri *ha* già speso molto. _(qui non direi “aveva”)





bearded said:


> Il nostro comodissimo trapassato è proprio a disposizione per indicare l'anteriorità rispetto al passato


 In questo caso l’anteriorità è già espressa, siccome il “no comprare” è successo oggi, il “spesare molto” invece ieri, quindi non ci serve un trapassato perché sappiamo cosa è successo prima. Questa è almeno la logica che obbediscono le lingue che parlo bene. (L’italiano invece non ne è una, come sai!)


----------



## bearded

L'italiano obbedisce a un'altra logica.  Se bastassero gli avverbi di tempo per indicare l'anteriorità o la posteriorità, sarebbe corretto anche dire ''oggi rimango a letto perché ieri ho la febbre''.
La frase  ''non ha comprato niente oggi perché ieri ha già speso molto'' suona scorretta, ed è  ammissibile al massimo in un italiano molto,molto colloquiale.

spesare > spendere


----------



## Starless74

elroy said:


> In questo caso l’anteriorità è già espressa, siccome il “no comprare” è successo oggi, il “spesare molto” invece ieri, quindi non ci serve un trapassato


Questo implicherebbe che il trapassato vada scomodato solo se e quando l'anteriorità non è espressa, ma non è così.  
La scelta dei tempi verbali dipende dal rapporto temporale tra le azioni che i verbi descrivono,
a prescindere dalla presenza di avverbi di tempo che specificano ulteriormente tale rapporto.

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## elroy

Insomma, è un’altra stranezza dell’italiano che noi stranieri dobbiamo imparare e basta — come “mi *è* piaciuto”, “*sono* dovuto andarci”, “Ha detto che *sarebbe* venuto” e così via.


----------



## bearded

Eh, ogni lingua ha le sue 'stranezze'   - anche se a me questa (riguardo ai tempi) non sembra tale.


----------



## lorenzos

Ineccepibile, in via di principio, quanto scritto sopra, ma direi che le regole non sono poi così stringenti:
_- Non ho risposto perché altri lo hanno già fatto._​_- Ho scelto del vino bianco perché abbiamo ordinato il pesce._​_- Non ho comprato le sigarette perché ho speso tutti i soldi al bar._​


----------



## Pietruzzo

elroy said:


> *sono* dovuto andarci”


Qui la "stranezza" è doppia:
Ci *sono* dovuto andare.
*Ho* dovuto andarci.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> direi che le regole non sono poi così stringenti......


Però nei tuoi esempi, secondo me, non risulta chiaro al 100% che le azioni indicate si siano svolte in tempi diversi. Si potrebbero interpretare anche come contemporanee (in particolare: ho ordinato allo stesso tempo il vino e il pesce, spendendo tutto al bar ho rinunciato a comprare le sigarette).  Se avessi usato i trapassati, le anteriorità sarebbero state ben più evidenti.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> nei tuoi esempi, secondo me, non risulta chiaro al 100% che le azioni indicate si siano svolte in tempi diversi.


 Nel primo esempio sì, vero? 


lorenzos said:


> _- Non ho risposto perché altri lo hanno già fatto._


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Nel primo esempio sì, vero?


Sì, a causa del 'già'... Però _...perché altri l'avevano già fatto _sarebbe molto più chiaro - e soprattutto corretto!
Gli esempi di lorenzos vanno bene solo colloquialmente.
Non fare ''l'avvocato del diavolo''!  (senza offesa per lorenzos) -


----------



## Illumina7us

Tante grazie per le risposte  Curiosamente, nelle altre lingue romanze che studio (e che parlo meglio!), non userei l’equivalente del trapassato, ma, invece, l’equivalente del passato prossimo/remoto per tutti gli esempi in questo thread. Almeno, per quanto ne so, è così in francese e in spagnolo. Vorrei fornirne qualche esempio, perché mi pare un dettaglio interessante, ma i moderatori continuano a cancellare le mie risposte!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Illumina7us said:


> ...in francese e in spagnolo. Vorrei fornirne qualche esempio, perché mi pare un dettaglio interessante, ma i moderatori continuano a cancellare le mie risposte!


nel forum Solo Italiano non si possono utilizzare altre lingue. Puoi iniziare una nuova discussione nel forum AL


----------



## Armodio

Quanto spiegato da Bearded è certamente corretto. Poi, non possiamo pensare che nella lingua di tutti i giorni, anche grammaticale e canonica, riusciamo a rispettare ogni prescrizione di modi e tempi. Anche perché non tutto è normativizzabile o non lo è in ogni evenienza.

Lorenzos, il piucchepperfetto (trapassato prossimo) è un tempo sempre relativo (lasciando da parte certi usi solo aspettuali o modali) e la maggior parte delle volte è deputato ad esprimere anteriorità (e secondariamente compiutezza), quindi necessita sempre di un punto di ancoraggio o di riferimento.
Se tali rapporti tra i 3 momenti (enunciazione, avvenimento e riferimento/ancoraggio) non li chiariamo o rimangono latenti (e quindi in superficie meno percepibili) i rapporti temporali si offuscano, per così dire.

Questo non significa che non possiamo esprimere anteriorità *rispetto al momento dell'enunciazione*(=deittica) con un passato prossimo.
Però il trapassato prossimo è, sì, anteriore, ma non ha un rapporto diretto (deittico) col momento dell'enunciazione: ha sempre bisogno di un momento di riferimento, implicito o esplicito che sia.
Dal tuo esempio:
_Non ho risposto (*anteriorità rispetto al momento dell'enunciazione*) perché altri lo hanno già fatto (*idem*). 
Non ho risposto (*idem*) perché *prima *altri lo *avevano già fatto *_(*anteriorità rispetto al momento di riferimento *indicato da "già prima").
Banalmente si può risolvere con lo stratagemma del
"prima di ora" o " prima di allora" o "X tempo fa" o "X tempo prima".


----------



## lorenzos

1._ Ho preso l'auto perché mi sono alzato tardi_. 
Direi _riferimento implicito_: quello di alzarsi è il primo atto della giornata.
2. _Non ho portato il cartaceo perché ho rotto la stampante._
Credo che anche qui abbiamo un riferimento implicito. L'alternativa "_perché avevo rotto la stampante_" mi sembra meno idiomatico; forse "_perchè avevo la stampante rotta_" ma, francamente, direi "_perchè ho la stampante rotta_".


----------



## Armodio

Io parlavo principalmente di riferimento/ancoraggio temporale, implicito o esplicito che sia.

Se dico _ho pranzato, _l'unico riferimento possibile è al momento dell'enunciazione, ossia (deitticamente) anteriorità rispetto ad ora.
Se dico _avevo già pranzato, _devo per forza presupporre un punto di ancoraggio nel passato che poi diventa momento di riferimento, cioè la prospettiva rispetto alla quale valutiamo quel trapassato, dandogli marca di anteriorità e di aspetto compiuto.


----------

